

Why does sound technology seems to be lagging behind? (3d, physics, etc) - nunodonato

Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;ve a long time passion with binaural audio (spatial sound, aka, the real 3d), and took the initiative to tap this unexplored potential to start creating a game that is all about sound, no visuals.<p>The more I research the more I get to realize that recreating realistic sound environments in computers is really lagging behind, compared to, for example the realistic physics we have in today&#x27;s games, photorealistic renders and 3d scenes etc.<p>Sound is lightyears away! Why is nobody puting effort into it? Is it more challenging than 3d or physics? In fact, sound IS physics, so it would make sense to have the whole package together.<p>Why is the &quot;sound industry&quot; not pushing this further?
thanks!
======
nunodonato
I don't want to use this for self-promotion, so I'm posting a link here in the
comment, for those who want to know more about my experiments with spatial
sound:
[http://bitoutsidethebox.com/shabda/](http://bitoutsidethebox.com/shabda/)
(its very very pre-pre-alpha, but playable in all 3 OSes)

------
angersock
The tech side seems mostly solved as of the late 90s/early 00s--look at A3D,
EAX, etc.

The production side is tricky and expensive, though, and can be hard for indie
teams to get right unless they've got a _lot_ of experience.

What makes you ask this question?

~~~
nunodonato
well, I'm making something with binaural audio, and I keep wondering why is
this not used more frequentely in games, for example. Heck, even mainstream
stuff like Unity3D doesn't support spatial sounds. There's a huge untapped
potential in this technology, the realism of sound should be the same as the
realism we have in graphics and physics.

Sound IS physics. All the 3 should be developed in order to bring more realism
to computer experiences. I see lots of new stuff coming out in everything,
except sound.

~~~
angersock
How do you differentiate between binaural and spatial and 3D? I'm pretty sure
this has been around for a while, though perhaps by another name.

~~~
nunodonato
binaural and spatial is the same, 3d is quite different and really nothing
compared to real spatial sound. check the link I left in my other comment, I
explain the differences there. but wikipedia will probably do a good job too.

after you understand that, you'll see why i'm asking the question, sound tech
is really behind

